# Procharger engine build



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

I am planning on getting a FAST LSXr set-up for the LS2 (This is cathedral ports) w/ fuel rails and a FAST 102-mm TB. I don't really drive my GTO so I figured I would rather continue buying parts and wait to install everything at one time. I feel it would be more cost effective and allow me to optimize the build. I am planning on just taking the stock LS2 out and storing it so if I ever want to return to stock it will be easy.

My plans are to buy a bullet proof forged short block 408 (LQ9) or 402 (LS2) (Haven't decided yet if I am going to go LQ9 or LS2). Purchase an optimum set of heads for the engine. I am 99% sure I am going to go with a centrifugal supercharger (Most likely Procharger F1C, or F1R). I like the idea of having the oil supplies isolated. 

I figure I will have the engine installed N/A then in the future I will supercharge it when funds become available. I don't want to buy parts twice because that can make things very expensive. 

I'm going to do my own research but have a few questions,

Which route would you go 402 or 408? Money isn't an issue but I want something to hold together. My goal is to have a 9 second car in the 1/4 mile with as little boost as possible (Car is auto and I realize i will have to upgrade the transmission etc. to hold the power...). If there is a different block you recommend perhaps an LSX block let me know and also what stroke and bore. Obviously the car is not going to be a daily driver and might be taken out once a month so I don't care about fuel economy.

What heads are people running with these builds and have they been happy with them? What heads would you recommend? I want to make sure which block to use so I know which head I am going to use so I know which FAST LSXr intake to buy in the future.

Also what cr should I shoot for? I realize the response of a centrifical supercharger isn't like a positive displacement or turbo so lower rpms would benifit from a higher cr... I was thinking a target of 8.0:1 or 9.0:1? What cr ratios have people used for these types of builds? Thanks,


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

408 LQ9 sounds like a winner after doing some research. No wonder lots of people use them in builds.


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

In the end just decided to go na until stock LS2 burns out...


----------

